# Justified S06E12 Collateral Episode Discussion with spoilers :)



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Another great episode.
.
.
.
.
.
For such a "great shot" he showed he's fast but he sure did miss the head shot pretty bad.......

Loretta is squirmy survivor!

I was gonna be pissed if Bob was dead!!!! Drewbacca!

"Raylan Givens?"

"Would you believe me if I said no?" haha


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow, a big setup for the final episode. The pieces are almost in place! I wonder what Wynn is up to? Obviously he's not leaving Kentucky, as he said he would. Looks like he's going to try to find someone coming out of the mountains with all the money. Did we find out earlier this season who killed the prosecutor? I know Wynn was the snitch but did he kill the prosecutor as well?

It's interesting how they're pushing a much more evil side to Boyd in these last few episodes... killing people in cold blood, even innocent people, without much incentive. I don't think this bodes well for him in the last episode...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> It's interesting how they're pushing a much more evil side to Boyd in these last few episodes... killing people in cold blood, even innocent people, without much incentive.


Boyd has always been a cold-blooded killer whenever it suits his purposes. This is nothing new.

Loretta let Boon get the jump on her AGAIN. This is getting ridiculous.

Zachariah died like the idiot he always seemed to be. If you are going to try to kill someone with a hidden suicide bomb, it is not a good idea to warn them first so they can get out of range.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

My fuzzy memory tells me the dirty FBI agent was killed by one of the Detroit guys in Wynn's RV. 

For all the times Boon has got the drop on Loretta, I keep seeing her shoot him (surprise!) while he's thinking he's going head to head with Raylan. 

Always good to see Bob, and the Gremlin was a bonus.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> "Raylan Givens?"
> 
> "Would you believe me if I said no?" haha


"Your teeth glow in the dark!"

--Carlos V.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> ...It's interesting how they're pushing a much more evil side to Boyd in these last few episodes... killing people in cold blood, even innocent people, without much incentive. I don't think this bodes well for him in the last episode...


I was thinking that exact same thing, and I think it's a bit unrealistic, frankly (I know, I know -- it's a teevee show). I know he's always been a badass, but the level at which he is killing in cold blood is almost off the charts and stretches credulity....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> "Your teeth glow in the dark!"


That was the line of the season....


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I can't seem to find the Graham Yost postmortem. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Idearat said:


> My fuzzy memory tells me the dirty FBI agent was killed by one of the Detroit guys in Wynn's RV.


Not that guy. 
They're talking about the Prosecutor's former boss.
Duffy killed him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I was thinking that exact same thing, and I think it's a bit unrealistic, frankly (I know, I know -- it's a teevee show). I know he's always been a badass, but the level at which he is killing in cold blood is almost off the charts and stretches credulity....


I don't know, he tried to be kinda friends with Raylan, and now Raylan has made it his life's work to put him behind bars or kill him. The love of his life stole millions of dollars from him, shot him, and left him for dead. His minion tried to blow him up in a mine. I can see where he might be tempted to just give in to the darkness within...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I also had the notion that Boyd was extra cold-blooded in killing the innocent truck owner who called him Harlan County's Billy the Kid. But we can surmise that this is to prepare us for a brutal shoot-out with Raylan, so we have no sympathy for Boyd.

I thought Wynn had hidden Katherine's bracelet and ring in the Billie Jean King tennis ball. But those were in that tube of ointment, right?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> "Your teeth glow in the dark!"
> 
> --Carlos V.


Might be the line of the series!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

So with Raylan in custody, how will they work him getting out to confront Boyd?

My only complaint with this episode was the Uncle Z speech before blowing himself up giving Boyd yet another narrow escape from what, 4 sticks of dynamite? Weak writing there, imo.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And what exactly has Raylan done? Turning in your badge isn't illegal.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

pmyers said:


> And what exactly has Raylan done? Turning in your badge isn't illegal.


Idiot prosecuter thinks he collaborated to steal the money and put a BOLO on him. However, that wasn't a warrant so cops drawing on him is a little hard to believe.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pjenkins said:


> So with Raylan in custody, how will they work him getting out to confront Boyd?


That depends on whose custody.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Idiot prosecuter thinks he collaborated to steal the money and put a BOLO on him. However, that wasn't a warrant so cops drawing on him is a little hard to believe.


BOLOs are often used interchangeably as a APB and both would have the officers arresting the individual in question. The cops drawing on him is perfectly reasonable given he was armed and was just dropping off a shooting victim.



pmyers said:


> And what exactly has Raylan done? Turning in your badge isn't illegal.


explained above.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

classicX said:


> That depends on whose custody.


I think it was pretty clear he's in the "custody" of Markham....those were his bought-off deputies. On second thought...maybe they weren't?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought the bought-off deputies had Ava, and real cops had Raylan.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought the bought-off deputies had Ava, and real cops had Raylan.


I believe that is correct.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't know why they bothered having Raylan arrested. He'll be in custody about 2 minutes before we move on to the final showdown(s). Or if those weren't real cops he'll still be on the go in about 2 minutes.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I think it was pretty clear he's in the "custody" of Markham....those were his bought-off deputies. On second thought...maybe they weren't?


No. State Police.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

getreal said:


> I also had the notion that Boyd was extra cold-blooded in killing the innocent truck owner who called him Harlan County's Bill the Kid. But we can surmise that this is to prepare us for a brutal shoot-out with Raylan, so we have no sympathy for Boyd.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

"I'm an outlaw". Bang.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> "I'm an outlaw". Bang.


Best line of the episode, imo.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> I can't seem to find the Graham Yost postmortem. Anyone seen it yet?


Here you go:

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/justified-collateral-recap-postmortem-115782545995.html


----------



## SR7D1 (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> And what exactly has Raylan done? Turning in your badge isn't illegal.


So the prosecutor can issue a BOLO? The whole thing just seemed impromptu to me.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Who was the guy that Boyd kidnapped in the pickup truck and then shot? Is he a recurring character....he looked familiar?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> Another great episode.
> 
> For such a "great shot" he showed he's fast but he sure did miss the head shot pretty bad.......
> 
> Loretta is squirmy survivor!


I think Boone was talking about how the guy messed up going for the head shot. If he would have went for torso like Boone did probably would have got him.

I want the Boone/Raylan showdown to be like Doc Holiday and Ringo in Tombstone. Would love to see Raylan get Boone in the head and quote "You ain't no daisy!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> Who was the guy that Boyd kidnapped in the pickup truck and then shot? Is he a recurring character....he looked familiar?


No, that's Shea Whigham...probably best known as Nucky's brother on Boardwalk Empire and Carter's boss on Agent Carter, but he's been around.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Could be a busy hour next week (or is it extended longer than an hour?) Raylan needs to take down Boone, Duffy, Markham and then Boyd. And then get to Florida. I guess it's possible Duffy and Markham survive. And making it to Florida may not happen but I'm betting it will. 

I hope Goggins does another series soon, he's fun to watch in any role.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, that's Shea Whigham...probably best known as Nucky's brother on Boardwalk Empire and Carter's boss on Agent Carter, but he's been around.


Ah, thank you. Knew he looked familiar...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Could be a busy hour next week (or is it extended longer than an hour?) Raylan needs to take down Boone, Duffy, Markham and then Boyd. And then get to Florida


 My expectation is that some of those folks will "helpfully" take care of each other.

I'm betting Raylan has to deal with Boone and Boyd, at most.

Oh and don't forget Ava...


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jul 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, that's Shea Whigham...probably best known as Nucky's brother on Boardwalk Empire and Carter's boss on Agent Carter, but he's been around.


Also the preacher Joel Theriot in True Detective.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I hope Goggins does another series soon, he's fun to watch in any role.


He's doing a comedy series next, called Vice-Principals, with Danny McBride. I hope it's good.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Martha said:


> He's doing a comedy series next, called Vice-Principals, with Danny McBride. I hope it's good.


 ooh! That's filming in charleston!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

That guy eyeing Loretta is too dang creepy and pervy. Hope he meets his end in the finale. He doesn't need to be around for the Loretta/Limehouse & spin-off. (I can hope.)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Spoiler






pjenkins said:


> The previews have something that appears to be Boyd v Boone. Boone is pretty dang quick with that gun, so doubt it will be an old fashion draw like in the old west, but that would be cool to see








Beryl said:


> That guy eyeing Loretta is too dang creepy and pervy. Hope he meets his end in the finale. He doesn't need to be around for the Loretta/Limehouse & spin-off. (I can hope.)


In the preview 


Spoiler



Raylan is drawing on Boyd in a cabin and there's the white pants of a guy laying on the floor. Gotta be Boone. We gotta KNOW that Raylan can outdraw Boone, but it would be better if Lo Retta nails Boone as her thinks he's getting the reward that Markham is promising him.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Raylan is drawing on Boyd in a cabin and there's the white pants of a guy laying on the floor. Gotta be Boone. We gotta KNOW that Raylan can outdraw Boone, but it would be better if Lo Retta nails Boone as her thinks he's getting the reward that Markham is promising him.


I think something bad needs to happen to Loretta, since she still has not learned her lesson. She is so arrogant -- she seems to think she has what it takes to play in the big leagues -- but she has repeatedly shown that she is not clever enough or skilled enough to hold her own against the competition. She talks a good game, but that is the extent of her skills. But I suspect she will luck out in the end despite her shortcomings.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> In the preview
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Major, major, major preview spoiler below. Seriously. Probably don't want to click unless you are the person I'm responding to...



Spoiler



I *think* the pants you saw were khaki with stripes. Meaning Boyd got to the deputies in Markham's pocket that have Ava.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My prediction (based on nothing): Raylan and Boone are about to draw, but Boyd kills Boone. Then it's Boyd vs. Raylan as nature intended.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't think Boyd and Boon meet in the finale.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Going to spoiler this. It's a recommendation from Alan Sepinwall.



Spoiler



If you have access to the pilot, watch it before the finale


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

It's funny to me. The previous episode had a lot of people die. And now all I can think for the finale is that there are still a lot of people that need to die. But my only prediction, somehow Art gets in a kill shot.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> No. State Police.


Kentucky State Police wear blue and grey uniforms. Markham's sheriff deputies were wearing brown.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope Wynn leaves with the money.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> I hope Wynn leaves with the money.


Wynn hasn't got the money. If his cops don't reconsider, Markham is going to get back however much that Ava was carrying, which I don't think was all of it.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I hope Ava lives happily ever after.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> If his cops don't reconsider, Markham is going to get back however much that Ava was carrying, which I don't think was all of it.


Definitely not all of it. Not even half of it. Ten million dollars weighs about 220 pounds.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

efilippi said:


> I hope Ava lives happily ever after.


She deserves to be hounded and on the run for the rest of her life. Or in jail for a long time.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Wynn hasn't got the money. If his cops don't reconsider, Markham is going to get back however much that Ava was carrying, which I don't think was all of it.


Not yet. Wynn hasn't got the money. Yet. 

Dumb and dumber dog grooming van comin' for the money.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

john4200 said:


> She deserves to be hounded and on the run for the rest of her life. Or in jail for a long time.


As long as there's a follow on with long, slow "artistic" scenes of her in the prison shower, I'm in.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Going to spoiler this. It's a recommendation from Alan Sepinwall.


Done--I'm ready to go.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Anyone see the latest twitter image from the Justified crew?



Spoiler













I hope *someone* survives!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't believe it's over tomorrow  This show is one of the only shows I watch the night it airs.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I really like when great shows end on a high note and don't jump the shark.

On the other hand, I'm really sad when great shows end on a high note.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've found S01E01 online (free), so I'm watching it tonight...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Bierboy said:


> I've found S01E01 online (free), so I'm watching it tonight...


can you share or is it "not so legal?"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I've found S01E01 online (free), so I'm watching it tonight...





pjenkins said:


> can you share or is it "not so legal?"


$1.99 




Free on Amazon Prime Instant video
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...tified&t=0m0s&tag=tvfanatic_piv_pipe_trial-20


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

MikeAndrews said:


> $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks - I have Amazon Prime


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> Awesome, thanks - I have Amazon Prime


As does the majority of TCFers -- it seems.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> can you share or is it "not so legal?"


It's a legal stream....average quality....HERE



Beryl said:


> As does the majority of TCFers -- it seems.


Not me...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I've found S01E01 online (free), so I'm watching it tonight...


I watched it this morning on Amazon Prime.

So good.

I have no idea if/how it ties into tonight's ending, but it was a great watch. I might just start the whole damn thing over again.

In that first episode, Boyd was less verbose. Still the man in charge, but different. Hard to put my finger on it.

Raylan was much the same.

Ava was hot.

One line that stuck out for me was Winona telling Raylan "You're the angriest man I've ever met."

And Raylan shot two bad guys in that first episode. The whole "You have 24 hours to leave town" was a recurring and main theme of the episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and Raylan is still a quick draw....


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Perhaps it's because I'm old, or married, or old and married.

But I find myself longing for a "Justified Finale" party. I used to love watching great shows with a bunch of friends.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Raylan was much the same.


Except he kept taking his hat off. There was a scene with Art sitting in a bar talking to someone. Who is that? Oh, it's Rayland without a hat - didn't recognize him.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BluesFools said:


> Except he kept taking his hat off. There was a scene with Art sitting in a bar talking to someone. Who is that? Oh, it's Rayland without a hat - didn't recognize him.


They said that Elmore Leonard didn't like the hat and kept nudging Tim to take it off often. Tim finally set the rules that Raylan always wore the hat outdoors and when doing official marshall business.

They wanted him to have a hat like these guys:








but he didn't like the way it looked.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

MikeAndrews said:


> They said that Elmore Leonard didn't like the hat and kept nudging Tim to take it off often. Tim finally set the rules that Raylan always wore the hat outdoors and when doing offcial marshall business.
> 
> They wanted him to have a hat like these guys:
> 
> ...


I remember that hat from an earlier Elmore Leonard book that introduced the Raylan character. A businessman's cowboy hat.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Great farewell summary HERE from Sepinwall. Read only if you are current with the series....no spoilers for the finale.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Re-watched the pilot last night on Amazon Prime - man I forgot how good the first episode was 

Boyd is the pre-figured-out-who-he-was-Boyd, flirting with the skin head movement, bible stuff, much more excitable on his speech patterns, etc. Boyd evolved into a much more calculated, shrewd, understanding villain - just as dangerous with the quick shot, but more measured in planning and executing for the scores. 

And Eva.. Well, I'll just leave that one alone in case Joelle Carter ever swings by and reads this


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

excited and sad at the same time for tonight's ep


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

How long is the pilot? (Trying to plan my evening!)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Standard hour


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Standard hour


But, minus the commercials, about 50 mins...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Just watched the pilot! The series started off good and just got better!

Love how Boyd evolved.

Ava is HAWT!

Raylan is straight-up a bad-ass!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Wasn't it said originally that Boyd was not intended to be the focus of the show when it first started?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

midas said:


> Wasn't it said originally that Boyd was not intended to be the focus of the show when it first started?


And Eva was just supposed to be a 'guest star' as the opening credits had her.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

midas said:


> Wasn't it said originally that Boyd was not intended to be the focus of the show when it first started?


He was supposed to die in the first episode.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

midas said:


> Wasn't it said originally that Boyd was not intended to be the focus of the show when it first started?





ClutchBrake said:


> He was supposed to die in the first episode.


According to Alan Sepinwall: (spoilered only because it is from an outside source. Doesn't give anything away)



Spoiler



Yost changed the ending of "Fire in the Hole" to spare Boyd's life once he saw how electric Walton Goggins was in the role


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow! I cannot imagine this show without Boyd. So glad the writers/directors kept building that character - and using the talented Walton Goggins.

I can barely stand most Danny McBride characters, but I will still check out Vice Principals to see more from Goggins.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

markz said:


> Raylan is straight-up a bad-ass!


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------

